

Google Doc template for 10/20/30 rule pitches from Guy Kawasaki - adityakothadiya
http://twitter.com/guykawasaki/statuses/861397541

======
iamdave
I want to make a reinventing the wheel regarding anyone who makes a template
for a Google Docs Presentation, but I just did.

